# brush savers



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just had a box of these come in yesterday


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Are those the ones that were on Shark Tank?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes they are. Sent a few out with the guys yesterday so I should get some reports back in a week. Couple of things I noticed is that some of our brushes might be too fat and we also use brushes larger than 3"


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thats what I been looking for for a loooong time. My local Wooster rep told me though that a brush will rot if stored in plastic. It has to be in paper or cardboard?!? give an update in a few weeks


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll stick with using masking paper.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> Thats what I been looking for for a loooong time. My local Wooster rep told me though that a brush will rot if stored in plastic. It has to be in paper or cardboard?!? give an update in a few weeks


Smart guy that Wooster rep!

When stored in paper or cardboard, the moisture is absorbed into the keeper. Always best to get as much moisture as possible out of the brush.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

just wondering what is average price everyone's paying for a brush ?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I bought a set of these after Aarons post to try out and they are awesome. I have been using them to keep my brushes wet when running multiple colors without having to worry about them getting dried up paint on the upper part of the bristles like when they sit in a paint can. The best thing about these is being able to quickly store your brushes until the end of the day for cleaning. I bought a set of 3 and they have already paid for themselves with the amount of time and hassle that they have saved me. I would highly recommend them. :thumbup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> just wondering what is average price everyone's paying for a brush ?



Probably about $18 for me. That's using Coronas and Woosters. I haven't bought in bulk lately.

As far as the brush keepers, I don't see the advantage as opposed to wrapping in plastic.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> I'll stick with using masking paper.


Masking paper for clean brushes, foil for keeping brushes "in use".


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Wash them, then keep them in a tray or bucket of cheap unscented liquid fabric softner. I get miles out of my brushes, and they clean much better.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I just use a cheap (less clingy) brand of plastic wrap for on site wrapping. The paper for after cleaning. I could see a use for these covers in place of the plastic wrap.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> Masking paper for clean brushes, foil for keeping brushes "in use".


I have been using Glad press and seal for keeping wet brushes since it came out.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> Wash them, then keep them in a tray or bucket of cheap unscented liquid fabric softner. I get miles out of my brushes, and they clean much better.


I have heard of this before. Do you keep in in the fabric softener until you use it again. I have started using Sterling Brush Cleaner. Brings new life to brushes that are starting to show age.


----------



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just saw this thread . Bought a few of these . Only problem they don't work with oval brushes


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

bryceraisanen said:


> Thats what I been looking for for a loooong time. My local Wooster rep told me though that a brush will rot if stored in plastic. It has to be in paper or cardboard?!? give an update in a few weeks


I looked for something like this too and once I used them I was glad I found them. I dont think they are meant to store a long period . But they are good to use when painting a house for my than one day and you need to get in the same paint the next day. I do put them in a sandwich bag before putting them in a brush saver. I put masking tape on the outside of the saver and write what paint the brush was used in if there is more than one paint or color. I would give it a 8.5 on a scale from 1 to 10.


----------

